
Myopic version-control islands - ingve
http://orangejuiceliberationfront.com/myopic-version-control-islands/
======
luckydude
I'm not sure but I think you might like how BitKeeper does it.

Case in point, our tool for checking in changes. It doesn't have a file list
of your entire repo, it has a file list of files that changed or are
untracked. Seems like a little thing but until we came along it was all the
explorer like stuff where you had to go find your changed files.

------
isxek
Would have been nice if screenshots were included in the post.

